# The confessional: I didn’t’ ride today because…



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

> "You have no excuse for driving to work
> (unless you are me and you drove today)", Commuter Boy


We all want to take our bikes every day but for most of us life gets in the way.

Today I had 2 appointments at opposite ends of the day in opposite directions and the roads are covered in 2-3" of slush and I had to plow the driveway.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope I never have to post in this thread :lol: 
Good thing it didnt' exist 2 days ago when I drove because of the icy storm of death that descended on the region, and because I don't have studded tires.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

My wife and I celebrated our 15 year anniversary yesterday. Try as I might, I couldn't come up with a practical way to get flowers, wine and chocolates home (original I am not.) I should have asked for a bigger messenger bag as my anniversary gift. :idea:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I had to snowblow the driveway before the rain or freezing rain, and ran out of time. My neighbor plowing all his snow onto my driveway didn't help either. :madmax:


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I just got back from vacation and I am just not ready.... lol


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Last time I didn't commute....it was because I had to go out of town to work about 300 km.

Time before that....it was because I was healing up from some minor surgery.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't ride _to_ work twice this week....because I felt like running home instead. Took the bus and ran home Tuesday and Thursday. public transport, bike, or my two feet are my only options and I kind of like it this way.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Not today, but Wednesday - alarm didn't go off on phone and so didn't wake up until too late for class. Then since it was late enough that it was light enough out for me to see how much the wind was blowing when it was time to head into work an hour or so later I gave up and took the bus, which I almost never do and hate doing. Call me a wuss if you want, but freezing temps+precipitation+strong headwind = one too many for me to ride in a lot of the time. Two out of three I do all the time.

Karma got at me though, when taking the bus home from work just before midnight a young thug tried to shake me down for my phone. That's makes 2 for 2 for someone threatening to rob me on my way home the last two times I took the bus, making the incentive to ride no matter what the conditions nearly overpowering. Makes me glad I'm a BIG, scary looking dude, otherwise they might have done more than be threatening and then give up when I blew them off... :/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope I won`t be needing this thread in 2012.
Fingers crossed...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't ride during tornado watches. Once with the sirens screaming was too many times.

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I think that would be a good choice.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just wasn't*

feeling it today. Ended up walking 5 miles to and from work instead.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> I don't ride during tornado watches. Once with the sirens screaming was too many times.
> 
> BrianMc


Since moving to an area of the country that deals with severe weather, this is a factor for me as well. The Friday before last, I opted to drive because of the severe thunderstorms rolling in. This is the only thing that stops me now a days because my commute is short enough that time really isn't a big factor. Riding with the sirens screaming would freak me out!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CycleAddict said:


> Riding with the sirens screaming would freak me out!


Not a time or no time to panic. A time to use adrenalin constructively in 'flee' not 'fight' mode to set a new world record sprint to the nearest storm resistant shelter about 1/2 mile away. Maxed rpm in 48/14 into the wind. Amazing stuff, adrenalin! :thumbsup:

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I brought my car to work...But I did it on Sunday because I needed it for my job on Monday because I want to ride. The trails should be stellar on Monday. Just the right amount of snow, rain, snowmobiles and then cold. I'm expecting the best winter trail commute of the year. I'm not sure if that fits here or not. I did commute by bike


----------



## HOOKEM (Mar 17, 2007)

Hemorrhoids. 













Word.:sad:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Free comprehensive bus service in my town. Great service, but way too easy to be lazy and just hop on the bus.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I didn't go to work?


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

New dog in the family who's not cleared to be home all day by herself. She's not trained (yet!) to ride in the bike trailer, but we're working on that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I drove my commute a couple times in 2010. Can't remember why... In the summer of 2010, I ended up using my car to work a lot, doing the Census.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Weather report says up to 45MPH wind tomorrow. I don't think I'm going to ride in the morning.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

45mph, that's a no pedal tail wind. Maybe slight headwind.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's "Town Meeting Day" and I have the day off! Townsfolk are meeting across Vermont to decide local budgets and discuss other town business, and perhaps enjoy a potluck or "bean supper". I went xc skiing with a friend instead.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yesterday, felt like [email protected] and didn't have to go anywhere. Wished I felt well enough to ride.

BrianMc


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*car had service*

they gave me a loaner, then called and told me keep until tomorrow! I was gonna ride tomorrow.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

leeboh said:


> 45mph, that's a no pedal tail wind. Maybe slight headwind.


Rode the bike anyway. Wind wasn't too bad, but it took me about 5 minutes longer than normal. Normal ride is 25 minutes or so.

The afternoon was much calmer.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You addict


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Not going to work today and tomorrow I have to wear a suit.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy wind. got 30 minutes in for exercise in the shelter of the neighborhood. 

BrianMc


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

Freezing rain, the only condition I will no longer ride in; I took a nasty spill last winter thanks to freezing rain and was off the bike for weeks as a result.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I have a long, storied, ugly history with freezing rain. Scary stuff. The moment that stands out was when I didn't realize there was a 1/4 inch layer of ice on the road until my back wheel dissapeared and I slid about 100 yards on my hip downhill towards a T intersection with cars going by... I was trying to 'self arrest' using my bike as an ice axe... it was not pretty. I have spent a couple years now wondering if spending a couple hundred on some killer studded tires would be justified, considering I only "need" them 2 or 3 days a year. I am realizing that it's probably totally justified :lol:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> ...I have spent a couple years now wondering if spending a couple hundred on some killer studded tires would be justified, considering I only "need" them 2 or 3 days a year. I am realizing that it's probably totally justified :lol:


I got my Mount & Ground tires for $49 each @ Tree Fort Bikes - pricematch. They are capable enough to ride on a smooth lake and what I'd choose for road use. They give amazing piece of mind for more than 2-3 days a year on all those spots where snow has melted into the road then re-froze. What size do you need? 29er? I don't think the Mount & Ground comes in that size. My LBS has a pair of 29er Nokian Extreme 924s that he really wants to get rid of. He offered them to me at his cost. I don't think they'd fit the Cross Check.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I'll PM you...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

not this week, but the only excuses I've had in about the last 10 months was a couple weeks ago: intestinal bacterial infection coupled with 4 or 5 internal bleeding sites.

just didn't go to work, but i rode as soon as i was allowed back in my cubicle!


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Did not ride today because le girlfriend.

True story.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Already rode three times this week so had a day off to rest the legs. Back into it tomorrow though. It will be an 80km week.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't ride because it was raining...



...psych! I rode. :thumbsup:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

R+P+K said:


> Already rode three times this week so had a day off to rest the legs. Back into it tomorrow though. It will be an 80km week.


That's allowed?! I know it is but I can never bring myself to do it if I have the possibility of riding. It's already been a 95mi (150km) week mostly on trails and my legs are toast..but it's getting warm out. Must Ride.


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't ride yesterday for the first time in 15 days. I just stayed home. :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't ride the singlespeed today because I tortured myself on it yesterday.
I didn't ride the mountian bike today because it's in several pieces. 
I didn't ride the road bike today because it's got that weird trainer tire on the back wheel at the moment.
But I did ride


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This guy:


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

On vacation for a couple days. 

I'm not good at snowboarding and tend to fall a lot and get real sore afterwards so I usually take a day or two off after each trip. Not having to rush home on Sunday night is nice also.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I had to take the car today to pick up my daughter for the weekend. First full day off in 3 weeks. I already miss it.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't ride today because I was lazy and didn't want to be cold. Lame.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The wind is wearing me down and I had a chance to carpool, so I did. Sore knees.


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

once upon a time I wore scrubs to work and so each day the scrubs went in the back pack, sneakers where left at work and the shower in the ER lounge washed off all the road grime and sweat, now sadly shirt and tie slacks do not allow me the luxury of enjoying the morning sun and the delight of smelling and sensing the world as i once did on my morning commute. I ride enough on the trail anyway, I actually found that commuting got in the way of trail riding, sort of took the novelty out of it! and it can put you on some roads that are not ideal for bikes. Ride when you feel it!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> The wind is wearing me down and I had a chance to carpool, so I did. Sore knees.


Aw, man- you must be really fed up with it. Didn`t you have 100% bike commutes last year?


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I only commute 1 or 2 days a week. You guys are making me feel bad.

3 days of the week my wife and I go to spinning class right after work, and I would not make it in time if I rode my bike there. Also I think I would probably die after a ~ 9 mile ride to the gym, 1 hour of spinning, then a ~ 12 mile ride home with 2 monster hills.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Aw, man- you must be really fed up with it. Didn`t you have 100% bike commutes last year?


No, I was closer to 75% last year starting in the spring. I've been striving for 90% but I don't want to wear out my knees before the good weather gets here.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I didnt ride today because I rode out yesterday with a coworker and he took me on a training route of some of the nastiest hills in Atlanta. Was sore as hell this morning so I walked it to the train, definitely one of the wimpier excuses in here. 

Tomorrow will be a good day!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

p08757 said:


> II only commute 1 or 2 days a week. You guys are making me feel bad.
> 
> 3 days of the week my wife and I go to spinning class right after work, and I would not make it in time if I rode my bike there. Also I think I would probably die after a ~ 9 mile ride to the gym, 1 hour of spinning, then a ~ 12 mile ride home with 2 monster hills.


Oh the Irony! A spinning class excuse :lol: Don't feel bad, though, we all have to have a life aside from bikecommuting. I miss days due to dinner with friends, dogsitting, trailriding, etc., etc,. etc....

And the 100%'rs keep us humble!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I rode tues and wed but felt the beginnings of a cold so I took the infernal combustion machine today. Glad I did. 10 days of cycle commuting in 20 work days isn't bad for march and early april.

Drew


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I drive back from Cape Cod this a.m. directly to work. Tried the Fatback out on the beach - fun! - and hardly anyone out. Don't watch the 1 minute video if you get motion sickness - it's short but spins around a bit. Also rode the jeep trails in the dunes and out to an island that had nice singletrack. Got the kayak out on the tidal river too.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Biking, Jeeping, and kayaking. Can`t beat that combo :thumbsup:
Was it a partially working trip, or strictly a play weekend to do as you pleased?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Biking, Jeeping, and kayaking. Can`t beat that combo :thumbsup:
> Was it a partially working trip, or strictly a play weekend to do as you pleased?


No work, I took Friday off! I don't have a Jeep though, but the fatbike was good on the off road vehicle trails (I rode in the tracks), and there were only a handful of trucks over a few hours.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> I drive back from Cape Cod this a.m. directly to work. Tried the Fatback out on the beach - fun! - and hardly anyone out. Don't watch the 1 minute video if you get motion sickness - it's short but spins around a bit. Also rode the jeep trails in the dunes and out to an island that had nice singletrack. Got the kayak out on the tidal river too.


Sounds like a blast, the weather looks better than anything we had over the weekend. That's some pretty fancy camera work:skep:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the video. Sand, sea, and fatbike. Though shall not covet thy forum neighbors fatbike! 

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^If it ever comes to be that coveting OPs bikes is prohibited, forum traffic will quickly go the way of housing values :lol:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> Though shall not covet thy forum neighbors fatbike!


Because it looks too small for me.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Picking up the kiddo again. My knees can use a day off anyway after all the backwoods exploring on ridged bikes.

The beginning of next week is forecast to be very summer like, yay!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Because a doctor ordered me not to drive anything for 24 hours to let the anesthetic wear off. 

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Another Friday off. Same reason as the last 2.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> Another Friday off. Same reason as the last 2.


I thought I was going to have Friday off, same as the last 1.5. Not sure now. A bearing is going doo-doo and the phone calls are going round so that management can tell us whether they want to disconnect drive from that particular piece of equipment and limp ahead without it for the next few weeks or dig in. I`ll be getting a phone call in about twelve hours to tell me how it comes out. I had to do that job about ten years ago, right after I transfered into the maintenance department, and it took three of us a week to finish :skep:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Mine isn't off from work, I just didn't get to ride a bike in today.


----------



## claymun (Apr 20, 2012)

*rain*

it could have rained but didnt


----------



## claymun (Apr 20, 2012)

*still too cold*

too cold


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

12 hour shift. Tired and riding home in the dark.....not happening.

Yesterday, on my commute home at 5 pm there was 5 car chain reaction rear-ending in the opposite lane. I'm on the drops and cant see too far ahead and hear the squeal of tires. That sure woke me up. No one was badly hurt.

Drew


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I rode home with my wife to put our dog of 10ish years down today. After a 3 year battle with some kind of doggy cancer he finally gave up the ghost. The vet only gave him a few months and that was 3 years ago. He had a great run but still sad as hell.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Awwww, sorry to hear about the loss of your buddy.


----------



## thesickfits (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't ride Monday because I did a 140km (84mi) "all-road" race Sunday and could barely walk, let alone ride.


----------



## melting snowman (Apr 22, 2012)

Didn't ride today because I got too drunk yesterday!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Losing long-term pets is a bummer if inevitable. It bothered me. Not some:

"Did you ou the cat out?"
"The cat died today!"
"All the more reason to put it out."

BrianMc


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I decided to go hiking at a state park to see if it was worth bringing a bike the next time I go. No go between horse trails, steep inclines/declines and it's just not safe with the ravines and drop offs. Too bad because it's only about 20 minute drive and it has simply stunning scenery.

Had a great day and did 4 miles of hiking. Riding a bike makes going up hills on foot pretty easy now.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you think going up hills on foot is easy, it's time to do it faster.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

melting snowman said:


> Didn't ride today because I got too drunk yesterday!


I usually find riding the next day helps to clear out the system. It's usually limited to an easy ride.


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't ride today because I destroyed my legs last night with squats. I could barely walk down the stairs today... haha.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> "Did you ou the cat out?"
> "The cat died today!"
> "All the more reason to put it out."


Nothing aginst cats, but...
:lol:


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I ended up driving today. The weather has been kind of unpredictable all week, and yesterday I just dodged a severe thunderstorm on my bike. I was pissed, because it's a short commute. Mid Atlantic weather is a pain in my @ss compared to the west coast! I also reconfirmed the fact that I hate going to the gym compared to riding.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Sooner or later I was going to contribute to this thread.

So I bought a nice c2005 Trek Portland from a friend of mine after I broke my last commute bike. He's a SRAM fan, so he'd swapped the drivetrain over to the complete SRAM Rival group. Last Friday, on my way to school, the right-hand shifter stopped working. In trying to figure out what was wrong with it, the DoubleTap lever actually fell off. The thing that holds it on, and at the right distance from the gear part of the ratcheting mechanism had broken. At least now I know why it wasn't working.

I ordered some shifters over the weekend and they came in yesterday. I promised myself I'd install them today. And, I started. But I had a job interview to go to downtown at 2:30. I'm de-evolving the bike to a 9-speed cassette with a Shimano Tiagra rear derailleur to go with downtube shifters. So I took the wheel off to change the cassette and noticed that it was flat. At this point, it's about 1:30, and I know that I need to get my butt out the door if I'm going to ride to the interview, make myself look professional to ******s, and be on time. So I gave up.  And no funny shoes, so the other bikes are out. At least once I decided to drive I had time (sort of, ended up being about 2 minutes late after I couldn't figure out how to operate a parking machine) to install the rear derailleur. On the stand, at least, it works great.

I thought I might have time to go home and switch to a bike to go to school for my evening class, but by the time I managed to get myself out of downtown, I was running pretty short. So I drove to school on a week day for the first time ever. $5 to park downtown. $15 to park on campus. Lame. Days like this remind me why I commute by bike.

The next funny part is that I'm working a night shift tonight and will be driving.

I guess I'm getting all my automotive commuting in all at once.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> In trying to figure out what was wrong with it, the DoubleTap lever actually fell off.


I once had the shifter of a CJ5 fall off in my hand. At least you weren`t rolling in traffic when it happened, like I was.

Yeah, hopefully things will straighten out again and you`ll be done having to hop in the car soon. Did you end up going with those Sunrace shifters that you asked about?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I did. I thought I was on the fence, but when someone quoted me the price for the Shimano shifters live, I decided I couldn't stomach spending that on downtube shifters on a bike that's supposed to be saving me money.

The bases are for a 28.6mm downtube, so they don't fit on my bike correctly out of the box. With some Dremeling, I got the right-hand one fitting reasonably well, installed the shifter and derailleur, and was able to at least try the bike on the rack at home. It shifts fine, and the shifter feel seems reasonable - distinct stops, not too much effort. I'm feeling pretty positive about road testing when I finish (hopefully tomorrow.) If I have the bike put together enough to ride, I'll go home via my coop and tension the rear wheel a bit higher too while I'm at it. I was sure the spokes were tight enough, but it's not proving to be my best work...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Oh yeah, frame tubes have gotten fatter since those were popluar, haven`t they. But if they`re clamp ons, I don`t see how you mounted one and not both, or if they`re boss mounted, I don`t see why the tube diameter would matter. Anyway, I hope they work out. I`ve read that those Falcon thumbies actually work pretty well, and thinking that Sunrace might actually be the same manufacturer. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've got to make a field trip to a customers and then I have an appointment at the other end of the day. Driving to work seems so foreign. I did come in to work early and get in a short trail run.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

melting snowman said:


> didn't ride today because i got too drunk yesterday!


^+1


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*b/c dammit i have growlers to fill*

after work.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Oh yeah, frame tubes have gotten fatter since those were popluar, haven`t they. But if they`re clamp ons, I don`t see how you mounted one and not both, or if they`re boss mounted, I don`t see why the tube diameter would matter. Anyway, I hope they work out. I`ve read that those Falcon thumbies actually work pretty well, and thinking that Sunrace might actually be the same manufacturer. Good luck and have fun.


They're boss mounted.

The base slides on over the cylinderical part of the braze-on on the frame, and its rotation is constrained mainly by a square cutout on the inboard side. It also has a skirt that comes in contact with the frame, and is shaped to match the curvature of the frame. Initially, the skirt was preventing the base from snugging up against the square part of the braze-on. I thought about just going with it, but it wasn't particularly stable and I thought that was probably not where the pressure was supposed to be.

I searched for falcon thumb shifters just now. It doesn't look like quite the same product. These shifters are mostly metal on the outside - just a gasket on the shifter is plastic.

Clearly, there's a fair amount of interest in keeping bikes rolling with cheaper technology. It's maybe not people who shop where I usually do. The sales guy at my shop said he's never seen a set of the Sunrace shifters in person and will be really curious to hear how they work out. Funny shop - they mostly sell really high-end bikes and triathlon stuff, but they're right on top of a commute route, so changing flats on people's beaters is a major activity too.


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been on vacation in Pisgah for the last week. Now I am getting ready to go back to work but I think these saddle sores are going to keep me from commuting.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Dentist Appointment.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I got a brief ride on a borrowed bike while traveling on business yesterday however I won't get a chance to ride today since I am flying to yet another city.

But once I get back on Saturday, I am going to go nuts and go for a long long ride.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Follow-Up Dentist Appointment. First time I didn't commute by bike since the last one.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was up most of the night writhing in pain and throwing up due to a kidney stone that's apparently now mid-trip between my kidney and bladder. Fcking hilarious.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Makes my filling sound downright fun.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Today's my gf's birthday. So no commuting by bike because I'm taking the day off to spend it with her instead.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> I was up most of the night writhing in pain and throwing up due to a kidney stone that's apparently now mid-trip between my kidney and bladder. Fcking hilarious.


I ended up getting admitted to the hospital yesterday and had surgery today. Barring anything unusual, I'm cleared to get back on the bike on Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yikes, that sounds awful, hope you are feeling better. Take it easy upon your return.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yuck! Hang in there, Josh. I didn`t need surgery, but was out for a week with a small but stubborn (slow moving) kidney stone a couple years ago, so I know how delightful they are


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I fully wussed out if the commute today. Really annoyed at myself today because the weather was perfect.

And it's going to rain next week :-(


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yuck! Hang in there, Josh. I didn`t need surgery, but was out for a week with a small but stubborn (slow moving) kidney stone a couple years ago, so I know how delightful they are


+1

BrianMc


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been missing a bunch.

I got a job for the summer. It's a little over 30 miles away by car, and it's in a town I've never visited by bike. The first route Google Maps proposes is a little much for me - it includes 5 miles on an interstate with a fair amount of traffic, much of it going 80 mph.

I don't like to be defeatist. The most straightforward route seems to me to be to take a trail and sneak in a slightly different way, adding about two miles and (I suspect) an off-road climb or descent, depending on direction. Tomorrow I'll take my 'cross bike and see if I can figure out the far end of that route after work. If it's not feasible on the 'cross bike, I don't think I want to do it on my MTB. The majority is still a road commute.

I think I can also do an all-road version of the route and come in from the back. That means 5 miles on a less suicidal but still scary road, and an up-and-over of a pretty significant ridge.

Wish me luck! TBH, a 60-mile round trip is probably something I'd only do some times a week. I'm not really interested in doing only the latter part by bike, because the nasty traffic I'd like to stop participating in is closer to home.

Anyway, hopefully my "real job" after I finish my degree will have a better commute. And moving will be more feasible...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds interesting, AS. I hope you plan to document with some pictures! For what its worth, I`ve ridden a little bit of Interstate 80 (doable, somewhat scary, not pleasant) and often ride a short section of non-interstate freeway to get out of town to the north (actually not a bad ride). Check with legality for your state, and do a careful cage view recon, but don`t discount it completely just because its interstate- it might end up being less evil than the "still scary" route. Are there any multimodal possibilities?


AndrwSwitch said:


> If it's not feasible on the 'cross bike, I don't think I want to do it on my MTB. The majority is still a road commute.


Ooh! Sounds like a good excuse to try out some NEW TRIES!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yuck! Hang in there, Josh. I didn`t need surgery, but was out for a week with a small but stubborn (slow moving) kidney stone a couple years ago, so I know how delightful they are


Thanks, I'm still feeling pretty bad as I've got some chunks that are still in there but I did go out for an easy ride this morning. I was going stircrazy without any saddle time.


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

I drove today because I wasn't looking forward to biking with a mild hangover.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Sounds interesting, AS. I hope you plan to document with some pictures! For what its worth, I`ve ridden a little bit of Interstate 80 (doable, somewhat scary, not pleasant) and often ride a short section of non-interstate freeway to get out of town to the north (actually not a bad ride). Check with legality for your state, and do a careful cage view recon, but don`t discount it completely just because its interstate- it might end up being less evil than the "still scary" route. Are there any multimodal possibilities?
> Ooh! Sounds like a good excuse to try out some NEW TRIES!


Actually, I've got a pretty strong multimodal possibility. One of my coworkers vanpools from somewhere pretty far away from where I live. My route and his route (driving, but potentially cycling too) intersect about halfway there. So if I ride to the right park-and-ride and meet his vanpool, I can do the part of the trip I really want to stop driving by bike, and ride the van for the part I'm more nervous about.

It is legal to ride the part of I-90 that I'd need to, and visibility's not terrible. I just don't want to. I think it's most likely between the multi-surface route and the regional highway.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Burf said:


> I drove today because I wasn't looking forward to biking with a mild hangover.


I find it actually helps. Gets the blood flowing, moves those toxins along. Just don't push too hard. I actually used a ride as a recovery from a night of unexpectedly heavy drinking. :nono:


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I didn't ride today because I caught a bee in my mouth on the ride home on Friday and got stung on the inside of my upper lip. Little swelling Friday, got significantly worse over the course of Saturday, and I was somewhat high on Benadryl (been ~20 years since I've taken it) on Sunday to get the swelling down. Still a little bit this morning, so I drove.

Also I didn't get to do my weekend maintenance (thanks to the Benadryl) so my bike is in a few pieces in the garage, fenders half-installed.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't ride today because my job's quite far, and figuring out a feasible way to do it has been tough.

I was playing around with Google Maps yesterday and found myself up to an 80 mile trip to ride out, pass by the park-and-ride where I might switch to a vanpool, ride the rest of the way to where I work, and then come back on an alternate route. I decided that was a bit much, so I just rode out to the vanpool, climbed a nearby mountain, and rode home. Just getting to the park-and-ride comes out at 16 miles and took me an hour and a quarter. (Ouch! Although not a bad speed for a heavily urban route.)

Maybe I can figure out a carpool from closer to home. But it's looking more and more like I'm just going to play "cager" this summer.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

106 degrees f + humidity. I stop commuting at 100deg. Gonna be hotter tomorrow so this post covers for tomorrow  too.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't ride today because I didnt realize it was raining. I had my bike out, helmet on, opened the garage door and saw the rain falling. Grabbed the car keys and drove. I'm not proud of this. I need some rain gear!


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Drove into town of ride spot and can smell fuel in the air nah no riding in that!!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm 563 miles from my bike.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Carpooled to allow for a speedy exit to a long(ish) weekend at noon.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Eight weeks plus one day without my car.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Confession! I've not been riding to work the past month or so! It's been so hot lately here in the Los Angeles area. I was able to get a ride this last Wednesday when it was cool in the morning. Felt good. I also got a new bike too, but I'm using the time off for pimping and upgrading the bike 

I still ride my bike to shop and run errands, but I try to do that in the morning or evening.


----------



## gabeham206 (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't ride to work today, because my bike is in the shop. Just bought it 2 weeks ago and I'm getting a weird chirping noise from the wheels. Hoping i can get it back and bike to work a couple more times before fall/rain kick in.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Because I'm on vacation and drove seven hours three of the last four days, 

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Complications of showing up at a meeting after work soaked and covered with road grime. It was the first day I've taken my truck to work after selling my car back in mid August.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually I'm back to commuting by bike.  School's back in session, and my car has been sitting in front of my house undriven since Sunday.

To be honest, I'm about to hop in it and run it to the mechanic. I put a bunch of miles on it this summer. Time for an oil change and I want it checked out since I bought it (used) earlier this year.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Too much snow! We got about 6-7" and about half of it is still in the roads, the other half is where I ride. Not enough room for bikes and cars out there today.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ We only got 3", but I didn't ride either. Took the dog for a ski out back with the new Marquettes (billed as 70% ski, 30% snowshoe) - fun! They seem like they'll pack my feeder trail to the snowmobile trail system nicely for the fatbike.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*it's raining*

and cold. F that


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> I didn't' ride today because&#8230;


&#8230;I've been telecommuting four days per week for the past several months, and so therefore have 3-hour windows of opportunity for _real_ rides in the middle of the day. Much nicer to go belt out 30 miles and at least 3,500 feet of climbing in the dirt up in the hills rather than on the asphalt with maybe 135 feet of climbing.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Two days in a row!*

My only excuse today is that the roads still had a ton of slush on them, it's raining and about 33 degrees. I probably could have made it but it would have been in no way enjoyable. And that's really what it's all about.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Looks like a good call, saw this posted by Bridgton ME Police Dept, where there were a few accidents. Miserable here too, my excuse was dogsitting, I can't say I was disappointed to miss it, but she goes home tomorrow. Lots of cold rain and a little wet snow every day, very icky slushy soupy. .


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ They ain't lying. 

Back on the horse to day - only rain. Pleasant by comparison to yesterday.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Gusts forecast for next town at 40+ mph. I find they are under by 10 mph out in the open here. Rain squalls too. Rode the bike stand, not as good but better than nothing. No dumba$$ drivers anyway! 

BrianMc


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

i didnt commute today because we are supposed to get a bad winter storm, and ive learned from experience to stay away from the roads when the plows are out. had a close call last year and dont want to experience that again.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Especially with new inexperienced snowplow drivers. It isn't he weather as much as it is the drivers.

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

- Sick with a cold.
- Up too late on Christmas.
- Didn't wake up until it 30 min before I was supposed to be at work (12 mile ride)
- The roads and especially shoulders are covered in snow.
Otherwise I was all over it.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

i woke up at the same time i was supposed to be leaving the house. i brought my bike with me to ride home. im so freaking tired though from the last two days of running around with my family.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Day off work, winter storm blew through, left 5" of snow, had to take my turn with shoveling the driveway (180' long, BTW), and put the studded tires on the bike. After all that, I was lazy.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Roads closed to all but emergency travel. Then there are the morons learning how to go off road without even trying. 

BrianMc


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Because I am sick!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

1-2 feet of snow forecast today. I may have had my last bike commute of 2012. We'll see how well it is cleaned up by Friday.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ About 10" expected here. I stayed home to await the furnace guy who never showed or called to cancel. I even went out and snowblowed for him at 7. He is now the ex-furnace guy.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Bah, I had to drive again on my last possible commuting day of the year. The roads are still a mess and the lake isn't frozen yet so I can't avoid them. Maybe the trails will be good after the snowmobiles get out on them this weekend.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> The roads are still a mess and the lake isn't frozen yet so I can't avoid them. Maybe the trails will be good after the snowmobiles get out on them this weekend.


Did you get that one to two feet?
Maybe the wayward furnace guy will be out packing your snow mobile trails for you since he`s suddenly unemployed.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I think we only ended up with 10". It's hard to tell since it was blowing a lot. There were some towns that got only rain and some got buried. 

Yeah, but the furnace guy is going to have to sell his sled since he is suddenly unemployed.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Still have snow and ice on the roads and trails. Looks like I won't get to ride till next year. :-(


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Furnace guy is un-fired. He showed up 4 hours late. He had an excuse for not being there earlier, he's a volunteer firefighter, and was here the night before:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Hope that wasn't caused by one of the furnaces he serviced! 

Apparently we needed to wait for the rest of the story.

Should have rode today as more snow is on the way. Maybe get one in yet this year.

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ Hope that wasn't caused by one of the furnaces he serviced!


I was going to suggest that Furnace Guy might have kept the sled but listed his Mukluk on CL. Sounds like a reasonable excuse though, so glad he isn`t in liquidation yet.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My not riding to work today had nothing to do with the -5F temps...but I didn't really miss it much.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Rode too hard last two days and ached too much to fight the cold, damp, and dreary day and the drivers who would not expect me, 

In early December - because I have a concussion and I did not find my good backup glasses right off. 

BrianMc


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

i am on holiday still ... did clean the commuting bike though and prep it for when i go back to work on saturday, does that count?


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 11, 2013)

Just getting over the flu and starting to feel strong again. Might ride this week if the weather is not total crap.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Snowstorm. I was awake in the night trying to come up with a route that would be safe but the main roads around here aren't safe in a storm, We've had too much warm weather to trust the lake just yet and the trails could have 6" of fresh snow on them by evening....So I drove, dammit! This morning would have been a perfect trail commute day.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yesterday the 34 mph winds before the gusts were an issue, as I don't have a pilot's license. Today only 19-23 mph, so I rode. 

BrianMC


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ "Only", huh? Good for you battling that.
I'm a bit worried about the wind here tomorrow, 20-25 mph with 50 mph gusts, plus 1.1" rain overnight and on the 50F a.m. commute, then a skating rink 23F trip home with a chance of snow. And oh yeah, watch out for the floods from ice jams. Ugh! No mode of transportation looks appealing.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I decided not to ride crappy trails this morning for the chance to ride crappy roads this afternoon. I'm betting that this storm is a lot more hype then heap but my rides have been less that great lately so I'm not going to set myself for frustration.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Here I am in the confessional thread. Today was the first time I have not ridden to work since October 7, 2011. I have to go to a work function tonight and decided that since I am not going for 100% bike commuting again this year, I would take the car to work. It was a weird feeling...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hehe... I thought about driving Monday (a little bit pressed for time) and it wouldn`t have bothered me too awfully much. One calander year was my goal and now that`s taken care of I won`t stress on a drive day here and there. How`s your goal of improving that recreation : commute ratio going? Going to wait for nice weather to hit the fun rides, or already on it?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

woodway said:


> Here I am in the confessional thread. Today was the first time I have not ridden to work since October 7, 2011. I have to go to a work function tonight and decided that since I am not going for 100% bike commuting again this year, I would take the car to work. It was a weird feeling...


Wow, that's a long time ago. Hope you don't forget where you parked or lock the keys in the car!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

This round of meds has hit hard. Typong isal srcewed ip and i fyrgit wat the thingy hte seat attaches to iz called. I need my wits about me out there! I can't remember where I put them They were here a minute ago.... 

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Again with the snow, that's 2 days off in a row for me:eekster: The roads are a slushy mess, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> How`s your goal of improving that recreation : commute ratio going? Going to wait for nice weather to hit the fun rides, or already on it?


I've been doing trailwork almost every weekend since last November, but we typically put our tools away in early April and then I intend to bust out the Mountain Bikes and do more rec. riding.



mtbxplorer said:


> Wow, that's a long time ago. Hope you don't forget where you parked or lock the keys in the car!


Haha, my routine was off. A couple weeks ago I was driving with my wife and she was not happy with the way I was driving and said "you need to drive more, I think you are forgetting how".

I rode my bike today. Fittingly it was raining. But the world is right again.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

BrianMc said:


> This round of meds has hit hard. Typong isal srcewed ip and i fyrgit wat the thingy hte seat attaches to iz called. I need my wits about me out there! I can't remember where I put them They were here a minute ago....
> 
> BrianMc


Hang in there Brian!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

A couple weeks ago I was driving with my wife and she was not happy with the way I was driving and said "you need to drive more, I think you are forgetting how".

She probably didn`t like you yelling "On your left" out the window twice per block. Especially if you were yelling out the passenger window with her ear in the middle.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I had to do an emergency driveway repair for one of my rentals. It needed to be done while the ground was still frozen so my commute today included about 100 miles of driving with trips back and forth to the gravel pit. I burned more diesel today that I do in months of normal commuting.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

It was raining cats and dogs. Did see one guy hauling in the rain and praised his willingness to ride in the rain.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Because the second car needed struts and snow tire dismounting so not room for the bike in the trunk and the bike rack is set up for the big car. Figured a short wait and ride. Nope. A service meeting and then a discovery of an about to fail brake line that is not stocked. Good they have WiFI I loaded some video and posted in some forums.

BrianMc


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

because my ankle is about 5 sizes too large


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Front derailleur cable issue - they don't work so well when bent at 90degrees, plus a sheared saddle rail. I'm lucky to have a spare saddle on the parts bike, but have no cables or housing and the LBS is closed until Tuesday to buy them. Probably a good thing as the winds are gusting over 60mph at the moment, killed my commuting streak dead though.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

broken knuckle from a scuffle last night


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't been commuting, period, for the last few weeks. I had my last day of classes on the 18th last month, and I've been moving to a new city. 80 miles and all the crap in my room are a little too much for me to do by bike!

It's not looking good for riding my bike to the new job. It's going to be a 66 mile commute each way. Hopefully I can carpool or something, but I live on the West Coast, so commuter rail is a fiction that people from the East Coast or Europe are trying to convince us of.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I got a job for the summer. It's a little over 30 miles away by car, and it's in a town I've never visited by bike.
> 
> Wish me luck! TBH, a 60-mile round trip is probably something I'd only do some times a week. I'm not really interested in doing only the latter part by bike, because the nasty traffic I'd like to stop participating in is closer to home.





AndrwSwitch said:


> I had my last day of classes on the 18th last month, and I've been moving to a new city. 80 miles and all the crap in my room are a little too much for me to do by bike!
> 
> It's not looking good for riding my bike to the new job. It's going to be a 66 mile commute each way.


Hmmm...
It sounds like not much improvement over your last situation. Is it a permanent job, or just filling time between semesters?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Yikes, 66 miles each way. Ouch. Where did you move to?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The new job is permanent. At least I'm far away heading away from Seattle this time. I moved to Bellingham, WA and will be working just south of Everett, WA. My average speed may be over 60 for the trip, although time will tell. This could actually be an easier commute than last summer's, although it's making the car that worked so well as a supplement for moving heavy things or bikes feel like overkill.

Bellingham is a nice place to live and my wife works here. But after a lot of resumes and a couple interviews, I wasn't able to get a job in my field here. I'd probably move closer to work if that wasn't the same as dragging my wife further away from her job.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Too much tree sperm.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Winds 20-35 with gusts above that, chance of thunderstorms, lightning, hail, might make 50 and humid (feel like 30's), dreary day, and it is Friday. There are a lot of dolts out there after 3 PM on Fridays. More on rainy days. OMGIF!  Calling it a recovery day. Tomorrow promises much better.

BrianMc


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Too much rain.
I wish it was perfect weather all the time right?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Winds 25-30 mph and the gusts are close to 45 by the feel of them! Howling in the tree tops. Ripping the blossoms off the weeping cherries. Beating the tulips petal-less. I need to get the miles up for another Habitat ride, but not bad enough to be blown into traffic. Several places funnel the winds to even higher levels. Nice 78 and got some exercise digging weeds. Severe storms tonight. 

BrianMc


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Weather kept me home...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

nnorton44 said:


> Weather kept me home...


You sure got some neat pics from it, though. Very cool looking building in the top one, too.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Tweaked the hell out of my back last night playing around a little bit with deadlifts at what I thought was a sufficiently light weight. Hopefully I'll be healed enough to ride for Monday.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The new job is permanent. At least I'm far away heading away from Seattle this time. I moved to Bellingham, WA and will be working just south of Everett, WA. My average speed may be over 60 for the trip, although time will tell. This could actually be an easier commute than last summer's, although it's making the car that worked so well as a supplement for moving heavy things or bikes feel like overkill.
> 
> Bellingham is a nice place to live and my wife works here. But after a lot of resumes and a couple interviews, I wasn't able to get a job in my field here. I'd probably move closer to work if that wasn't the same as dragging my wife further away from her job.


Got it. Well at least you can ride Galby a lot. That's worth something!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I hoped someone would post from the Boston area today. Talk about an excuse!

Sympathies to all those who were or whose families were affected by all the incidents in the Boston area.

BrianMc


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> You sure got some neat pics from it, though. Very cool looking building in the top one, too.


Thanks! Thats the apartment building I live in, great view of downtown Indianapolis!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> I hoped someone would post from the Boston area today. Talk about an excuse!
> 
> Sympathies to all those who were or whose families were affected by all the incidents in the Boston area.
> 
> BrianMc


Here's a couple...
"Amid the lock-down that paralyzed the area, a lone bicycle rider headed across the Longfellow Bridge."
from Metropolitan Boston awakens under siege as police launch manhunt for Marathon bomber - Metro - The Boston Globe


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ I don't think my eyesight is failing me, but I see two cyclists in that photo.

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'll bring this thread back from a sleep.

I didn't' ride today. There have been other days I haven't rode but usually because it has been logistically impossible to do what I needed to do or there was a foot of snow forecast. No, today is different, I could have rode but didn't because I was out too late at a concert and after my few hours sleep I decided to take the car. I'll do 10 hail Shimanos and ride in a group ride in the morning.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't commuted by bike since March. After my last shuffle-up, I'm working a Real Job but the commute is 130 miles round trip. At least I have a carpool going on.

On the other hand, with my newfound stability I've been riding and running for myself more than ever. Today is a non-ride day, but a planned one.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wowza, 130 miles. How do you find time to ride with a 2+ hour commute each day? I'm lucky that my commute distance is nearly perfect that I can do it every day. That's still out of the house for 11 1/2 hours every day. Hmm, no wonder I'm tired by the end of the week.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been going on runs once or twice a week during lunch, and my after-work rides are an hour or an hour and a half. Also, my wife is super-supportive and does most of the household stuff. It's her city and she has a 5 minute commute each way, so while I'm certainly grateful, I don't feel guilty about it.

It's not ideal. But, all life is compromise.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Things just kind of got away from me. I was running behind, then went to put on my gear and leave and remembered that my purse (er... front bag) hadn`t yet been restocked with all my lock, makeup, and other essentials, which were still scattered wherever I left them a few weeks ago, THEN the electical tape holding the broken hinge on my sun glases together gave out. At that point I decided I just wasn`t meant to ride in today.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wasn't able to bike today because my bike buddy made another lame excuse not to bike today. Again.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Wasn't able to ride yesterday evening or all of today due to some horrendous rain coming in on Tampa Bay. Hoping that they pass long enough for me to trek tomorrow morning and ride to my son's PT/OT office after work. I get to ride over a gnarly bridge and fly down the other side at about 25 mph. Highlight of my week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't ride today because I got lazy............  Had to many beers last night. But my wife dropped me off so I brought my bike to ride on my way back home. Hoping to finally mark 1K miles on the bike by this week.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Two days off in a row! I guess winter is like that. Yesterday was actually because I had to take a trip for work but today was weather related. Fresh snow, sloppy shoulders, a foot of snow on the lake, no snowmobiles out yet to make the trails passable. Excuses I've got.

I didn't mind missing yesterday at -15F. I'll ride in it but it isn't my favorite temp.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Because I fell and knocked myself out on dec 4. Dislocated a finger, had surgery, and haven't ridden a bike since. Doc says that it could be a year before the finger functions as normal.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^I can relate. Mine was just over a year before yours. Front tire deflated in turn. Did the helmet saved you from face abrasions?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't ridden due to the winter conditions and the lack of a winter/snow capable bike. The fact that we had an ice storm this past weekend didn't help the situation, and neither will the fact that the temps will be below freezing for the next week preventing a thaw.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> ^I can relate. Mine was just over a year before yours. Front tire deflated in turn. Did the helmet saved you from face abrasions?


Helmet saved me from worse. Some abrasions on face, looked awefull, but those healed in a week.

Stitches go out tomorrow, hope doc is satisfied with the result

Sent from my M8pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Lost a helmet, brifter, a pedal, and many bike clothes as they cut them off me. It took another month post stitches to get the face so that it scared children about the same as it used to.  I hope you heal faster.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Stayed out way too late last night with some priest friends of mine, so it meant that there was no way I was getting up at 0500 to commute 9 miles and fight traffic. Luckily, we only had a half day today and tomorrow, so I didn't feel bad taking the minivan while the wife and kids stayed home. 

But, everything is set up and ready to go tomorrow. Installed rear rack with panniers, so I don't have so much weight in the backpack, and I've got more space to slap lights on the back. Lol.


----------



## chriskmurray (Dec 29, 2013)

I have been a pretty consistent commuter for quite some time but here recently there have been a lot of days where I am at work at 5am and not leaving until 6pm. There have been a number of those days where I got lazy and drove instead of pedaled in.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Broken clavicle, I'm not sure when the next time I'll be able to ride will be. I'll probably be able to so some road rides soon but nothing that is jarring or risks a crash for over a month. There goes the winter biking season.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^That`ll do it allright. Be careful about that "risks a crash" part when it comes to possible ice. I`m sure you`re going to be antsy, but take your time so you don`t turn several weeks into several months.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yeah, it's tough to be hurting, but its really tough to be kept from what you like to do and your normal routine. 

A skiing friend is off the skis after cortisone etc. stopped working, and now titanium knees are planned. She's going so nuts she was driven to making a music video - with a Yeti. Throwdown, Bedwards!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Making a music video with a Yeti hasn't crossed my mind yet so I think I am safe. I did get a Contour Roam2 helmet cam for X-mas so I've got the tech to make a Yeti video. Is it posted somewhere?

The thing that really pisses me off is that I've been *****ing about the lousy fatbike riding and the trails not being right (especially last Thursday) and now they are stinking perfect. Perfect I tell you.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I cried uncle and took the car today. The race on Sun and 20 miles of snowy trails a few days in a row has my legs and knees screaming "Take a rest day!" Oh, and I needed the car for a dentist appointment this afternoon.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I did the same, also due to a knee twinge yesterday. I didn't have the GPS, but someone said that race was a 700' climb/4 mile lap, so I'd say your legs could use a rest after 2800' in those conditions.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I rode with the GPS and it recorded it as 2749' of climbing. My 4 commutes for the last 2 days started with glee and optimism over the great snow conditions and ended with me struggling to climb the hills I ride everyday.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

- We're getting a foot of snow today
- I have an appointment after work
- My legs are begging for a rest
- I've got some form of a cold

Otherwise I'd be itching to take the bike.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

...I changed my mind after getting suited up and driving 4 miles downtown with the bike to my commute lot. A strangely greasy snow even though it was 16F - it sounded icy when I went out with the dogs at 5:30 am. Something to do with "conveyors belts" according to the weather guy. Drives home were 2-3x normal, and maybe 9" of snow now. 

Getting excited for the Olympics, supposedly 20% of US team are Vermonters.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Too much snow! About a foot most places, and drifted 2' everywhere I have to shovel. For some reason, the plow had not been by when I left at 9 (work was delayed due to snow), so the first 1.5 miles were dicey even with the AWD. Luckily it is downhill and there were some tracks from other drivers.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

We had additional snow in the forecast which we are now getting, so...no bike.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Ditto, we got over a foot. The trails aren't packed and the roads weren't fit for bikes. Another 4"-8" on the way.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It was supposed to stop early morning but is still snowing and blowing. As much as 20 inches in VT and Schott may be digging out from 30" in NH, though I didn't hear where in NH that was.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Three inches accumulated and maybe two melted on the roads before it started to stay mid-afternoon. Too many here with half worn out or nearly bald 4 season tires on cars and too little experience driving in snow (we could avoid what we had last year). Most just get home and stay there or don't leave in the first place. Those narrow shoulder-less roads get narrower as the plows don't clear it all, and too many drivers drive like they are playing chicken. So we are more like Atlanta and less like Erie, PA.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

I haven't ridden ridden my Kona for a while partly due to neck issues earlier this year, partly due to persistent 40 mph winds here, and partly due to it being on the stand with the rear wheel off and waiting for me to fix a protruding spoke (when that tube let go it was pretty awesome). I did however, get in some leg time on my Raleigh road bike today.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I wanted to ride but I have my first monster cold in years. I see a nap in my near future. Maybe I'll dream of cycling with a 60 mph Chinook square behind!


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

A severe case of patellar tendinitis. Flared up less than 100 yards into a 2-mile run to start last Sunday's duathlon event in Lawrence, KS. Limped/ran the 2 miles just to get to the bike and take the stress of my knee. 10-mile ride to finish off the duathlon then a 10-mile time trial race a couple hours later. Borrowed some crutches on Monday to get around work for the week. Won't be running for awhile, but doc says getting back on the bike is a quicker likelihood before jogging/ Sucks being old and too stubborn to know when to quit.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Having birthdays still seems the better alternative. That may change, but for now, getting older is the better option.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Today was the first time I've driven to work since early 2010.

But I've got a meeting after work, and my wife's out of town and I have a dog to attend to. Even with the car, and even leaving work early it's going to be tight.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

That's a heck of a record Newf.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Darn my wife and her pesky job!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I was mentally past riding in messy slushy snow for this season, so I drove. Judging by the roads I made the right choice. My back road option wasn't available because the ice is gone.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

because I was hung over and heading into a 16 hour shift. Damn cinco de mayo.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

A crash in a race knocked me off the bike for all of last week. To get to work I variously tried driving my car, driving the company car, riding the subway, riding the bus, and getting a ride from a coworker.

Collectively, these alternate transportation methods resulted in 10 hours of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Forgot to charge my lights last night. Went to turn on the headlight and got nothing. Had to call a buddy who works down the street from my office for a ride. Good times.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Found out the other day my wife's car is overdue for an inspection sticker. I had to drop it off at the mechanic across the street from work to get that done, so I didn't ride today. Last thing I want is for her to get a ticket and our insurance to go up. I need to stay on top of her maintaining her car, otherwise it would get one oil change every 20k miles. Hopefully that's the only day this month I have to drive in...


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Second day in a row with no riding. Yesterday was due to a huge storm that rolled through. Today, same thing. Temperature dropped 13 degrees in the last 10 minutes due to this storm moving in. I would ride in the 80's and rain. 80's, rain, and thunder and lightning, no. It isn't done yet either, so here I sit, waiting until I need to leave for work in my car, listening to the rain and thunder. National bike to work week is turning into a fail for me. I might get one day in this week. Off tomorrow, possibly a ride Thursday, and more storms forecasted for Friday.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
I'm sitting out any bike to work anything totally this year. Commute's just too damn long. I'd pretty much get to work and turn right around.

So you're doing better than me.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> I'm sitting out any bike to work anything totally this year. Commute's just too damn long. I'd pretty much get to work and turn right around.
> 
> So you're doing better than me.


How long?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Taking the day off of riding tomorrow. Injured my hand at work on Friday, with a decent sized gash across the palm of my left hand. Rode 1 mile to the bike shop to get some short finger gloves for the summer and I almost couldn't make it. The cut is right where I rest my hands on the bar. It was agonizing. Going to let that heal up a bit more before I ride to work.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Straz85 said:


> How long?


Oops, missed this.

65 miles.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I live 30+ miles from work.

I really miss the job I had a few years ago that was only 9 miles from home. I used to commute by bike 2-3 days a week.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I was a little over 2 miles from grad school. Very convenient! The summer job I had that was a few miles further out, with storage for a fancy bike during the day and the possibility of a couple nice detours on the way back was even better.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Back to back meetings after work so I needed a car to make it to them on time. Too bad because it is a beautiful day out there for a ride.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

I had hip surgery in March and have been chomping at the bit to get back out there. If the weather cooperates, I hope Friday will be my return to part-time commuting. With a new bike too!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hey TrailRunner, I wondered where you were. You posted quite a bit for a while and then disappeared off the commuting forum. Hip surgery does not sound fun, running injury? (Makes note to see chiropractor about nagging hip flexor pain in right hip) New bike does sound fun.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey bedwards! Thanks for noticing my absence! First I disappeared because Wisconsin went into a deep freeze this winter  My commute is long and I am a wimp. It also doesn't help that my bike path becomes a snowmobile trail during that time of the year. Then I had surgery in early spring to fix my torn labrum and shave off some bone in there. I suppose it could be called a running injury - running definitely didn't help, but the extra bone on my femur that had been wearing away at my labrum causing it to tear is congenital. Either way, I am feeling much better these days and can't wait to start riding to work again. 

My new bike is a 2013 Salsa Colossal 2. I just took a road trip up to Minneapolis to pick her up yesterday. So needless to say, I am a little excited!


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had no energy the last couple weeks. The bikes are VERY clean and well tuned though, ready for a good thrashing!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Riding to work and my saddle snapped was less then half way home, then a runner cut in front of me and I hit them. Everyone is fine, so I drove to work.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn Pink!! Glad that everyone is OK. Any pics of the saddle, and how the heck did it snap?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I'm sick with a headache, cough, bowels...I also needed to conduct some bike maintenance & install some new parts.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Three things: wind, wind, and more wind.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

Tornado touched down in my neighborhood last night. Lots of debris everywhere and little sleep. We're supposed to get more strong storms tonight. Ah, Midwest in the summer!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Whoa! Glad you are OK to post. That seems like a good reason not to ride. Although getting around on a bike could be easier than in a car. I'm glad tornadoes aren't on the list of things we need to worry about in Maine.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

WiTrailRunner said:


> Tornado touched down in my neighborhood last night. Lots of debris everywhere and little sleep. We're supposed to get more strong storms tonight. Ah, Midwest in the summer!


Yeah, that's pretty high on the scale of good excuses. Glad you were not hurt WiTrail!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

WiTrailRunner said:


> Tornado touched down in my neighborhood last night. Lots of debris everywhere and little sleep. We're supposed to get more strong storms tonight. Ah, Midwest in the summer!


Wow! Tornadoes must be so scary. We have nothing even remotely that scary. Even Sandy was only scary if you lived on the coast, and that was the most damaging storm the northeast has had in years. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

Everyone I know is okay; no fatalities, thankfully. No damage to my place as far as I am aware. I was woken up at midnight by the sirens and was up till at least 2am or so. It didn't seem so bad at my house (I'm one of those people who peers out the window instead of going downstairs...I know, bad idea.) The dog and I will go for a walk after work to access the damage around the neighborhood, but the photos out there on the news sites are pretty wild. An elementary school that I run/bike by all the time got hit. We're scheduled for more storms tonight and all week. Living in the Midwest you sort of get used to tornadoes, but it's pretty scary when they're so close. These are less than a mile from my house.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

My knee is phucked


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Woke up 3 hours after my phone's alarm was supposed to wake me up, to find a notification on my phone saying something to the effect of "hey you missed your alarm." Thanks, clock app. That wasn't your job or anything. 

Was already on the fence about riding since I have to be home at 3 to get the kid off the bus, then pack my car and drive ~7 hours to drop her off with her grandparents for a vacation. It makes me crazy that I rode through obnoxious, humid heat and scattered thunderstorms early week and now that the weather has been absolutely perfect the last 2 days I haven't ridden.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Thunderstorms with *lots* of lightning.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The roads are still partially covered with snow, not good for 10+miles.
The trails are buried in snow, not good at all.
The temperature was -10F, not good for my motivation to do anything about the above.

More snow on the way tomorrow. This is going to be a very low riding week.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Warmed up today but the forecast is calling for rain all day with temperatures hovering at 32F. I don't have studs, so I'm not willing to risk the freezing rain/sleet that the weather service is warning about.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Similar to Kleebs here - we got the rain, and it froze already. Temps just hovering right under freezing for the day. We are forecasted for a bit more rain, mixed with sleet and possibly snow. Even on the fat bike, the ice can be treacherous so will pass.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Didn't ride yesterday

Curling the night before drank a little too much...

Slept in

Got up dressed for the ride got all the way down the first hill and realized I had a flat...

Rode back up the hill made it before the rim was touching.

Got off changed into work clothes and drove in.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

4th day into the flu.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

The rain has now turned into a snowy sleet mix. This is why I am afraid that as long as I live here, I will never be able to go car free.


----------



## honez1414 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a puss....


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Work has been completly exhausting. Like physically breaking down exhausting.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I planned to use the time to take a longer snowshoe with the dog in the fluffy 13" we got a couple days ago. I did, but when we got within 10 minutes of the house, he took off on a flier after a deer, e-collar be damned. I caught up with him off-trail in the woods about a mile from home. Despite bounding through deep snow for an hour and a half at -5F, he was not even breathing hard. I drove to work still wearing my snowshoeing gear and was 30 minutes late. And just 2 days ago I was so proud that he watched 2 deer trot by on the same knoll and he stayed on the trail and came when called.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I think you need to look into the supercharger option for the e-collar. TASER mode.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> I think you need to look into the supercharger option for the e-collar. TASER mode.


Believe me, I have thought exactly the same thing! I could not see him, but heard him "kai-yai" at least 4 times, which you would think would at least let the deer get away and cause him to lose interest, but the tracker showed he kept running. Today I harnessed him up for a skijoor instead...he could not run off but still put his nose in nearly every deer track.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ That'll do it, jl! Strong quads!


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

*The confessional: I didn't' ride today because&#8230;*

I didn't ride today because I hammered it home the last 3 days. The mild weather got me all excited for summer riding and I beat my record time on the 20km ride home twice this week (my winter beater bike record). Legs need a rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

*The confessional: I didn't' ride today because&#8230;*







because cold.


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wife had the day off. She doesnt ride and Im whipped!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> View attachment 966238
> because cold.


You get no sympathy from me here. I would ride in 26° weather daily right now. Currently a balmy 9° right now, and I didn't ride because I am just sick of the cold. Going to ride Sunday.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> You get no sympathy from me here. I would ride in 26° weather daily right now. Currently a balmy 9° right now, and I didn't ride because I am just sick of the cold. Going to ride Sunday.


Yes, but you have the gear to handle such temps. I'm good until about 35 or so, and then I start running out of options. If I had the gear, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Started getting a hint of sick yesterday, scratchy soft palate. Broke out my netti pot, and again this morning. No improvement, and I'm not going out at 0F with a sore throat. Last time I did that, it was like gargling glass for a week.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, but I rode in this morning. I've got a show tonight, and need my voice. Hot Toddies it is!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Mondays are normally a good ride in but today I skipped because my new routine for other exercise is kicking my butt, and I'm trying to get back into running consistently so my arms and calves hurt.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Cold. Low of -2F tonight and the windchill will be far too low to ride.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

TenSpeed. As a riding friend of mine says "There's no such thing as bad weather, only bad gear." Last Thursday ambient temp was -5 here, wind chill with forward motion was about -15. I was quite comfortable, actually a bit roastie toastie.

I didn't ride today because my back is tweaked. I tried to suit up this morning. Got my tights on, shoes on, couldn't buckle the ratchet and I couldn't even think about muscling my neoprene booties on.

Chiropractor tomorrow.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

...I played hooky and rode at Kingdom Trails with a coworker who got a fatbike this year. The conditions were absolutely stellar!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> TenSpeed. As a riding friend of mine says "There's no such thing as bad weather, only bad gear." Last Thursday ambient temp was -5 here, wind chill with forward motion was about -15. I was quite comfortable, actually a bit roastie toastie.
> 
> I didn't ride today because my back is tweaked. I tried to suit up this morning. Got my tights on, shoes on, couldn't buckle the ratchet and I couldn't even think about muscling my neoprene booties on.
> 
> Chiropractor tomorrow.


Reynaud's is the only thing holding me back. I will be looking into heated grips and/or gloves. If I could do that, the temp wouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I'm in the same boat, but I rode in this morning. I've got a show tonight, and need my voice. Hot Toddies it is!


What kind of show?


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

*The confessional: I didn't' ride today because&#8230;*



Kleebs said:


> What kind of show?


Blues rock


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Blues rock


Nice. I'm the bassist in a blues trio here, so I had to ask.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice! It was a solo acoustic guitar and vocal.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Wife had several contractions last night, so I came home early from guys night. Thought for sure it was gonna happen, but still no baby. Took the minivan in this morning, just in case. I can usually make it home in around the same amount of time as driving because of lights, I save not having to change clothes and get the bike ready.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Wife had several contractions last night, so I came home early from guys night. Thought for sure it was gonna happen, but still no baby. Took the minivan in this morning, just in case. I can usually make it home in around the same amount of time as driving because of lights, I save not having to change clothes and get the bike ready.


Well, congrats in advance. My son was hard pressed to come out too. Our doctor told my wife needed to be induced (by my count we were two weeks early) and that didn't work (mid-wife using homeopathic stuff). The next week we tried again and nothing. The following morning they broke her water to start things rolling and it still took 19 hours of labor. So have fun with that right? He's 15 now and 6'3"/178#. He wants to get serious about cycling this summer to get his legs ready for next football/basketball/soccer season.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

This is #4 for us, so we've got a good idea of what's up. But our daughter, the youngest, took a fast 3 hours from the start of labor to when she was born.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> This is #4 for us, so we've got a good idea of what's up. But our daughter, the youngest, took a fast 3 hours from the start of labor to when she was born.


 Don't know if that's a rule, but subsequent labors seem to get faster. My older sister was 18 hours of labor, my younger brother was basically born in the waiting room. No wonder mom always liked him best.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Wife had several contractions last night, so I came home early from guys night. Thought for sure it was gonna happen, but still no baby. Took the minivan in this morning, just in case. I can usually make it home in around the same amount of time as driving because of lights, I save not having to change clothes and get the bike ready.


Congrats, Tex. Better reason than I've got. Woke up late


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

*The confessional: I didn't' ride today because&#8230;*



NDD said:


> Congrats, Tex. Better reason than I've got. Woke up late


Thanks! Though, to be honest, I did that too. But only with the knowledge that I would be driving the minivan in to the office.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

wife won't "let" me ride home in the dark, so she drives the car ten miles to pick me up every night. until the sun is up past 9:00 pm, I don't see the point in riding to work when she is just going to waste gas driving all the way down to my job to shove my bike in the car so I can drive home. waste of my time, gas, and her time, so i just drive now and ride recreationally on my day off. I am not about to just pedal home with her on my tail in the car the whole time.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^That's too bad. I've always thought I was more visible with my lights than not. DST starts this weekend so it won't be long.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

A fellow rider saw me from his car this morning and snapped this pic, ride with lights day or night!

Get some lights, a bright reflective jacket and ride day or night.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

my bike could be mistaken for an alien UFO, day or night. front and rear lights on my helmet, day-glo clothing, front and rear lights on the bike, front spoke light, reflective stickers on the rear wheel. I am more visible than any car. she is still totally brainwashed by years of anti-bike propaganda to think that I am not safe riding home at night. I am probably much safer at night due to the reduced traffic and contrast of my lights against a dark environment, but I can't reason with that kind of logic.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Didn't do laundry...


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Two words: Patellar Tendonitis. Will still be down for about another week.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Usually, like today, wasn't organized and didn't have time to round up gear or food. Also not too driven to stay riding my studded bike


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Still waiting for the patellar tendonitis to go away. May take out the Kona tomorrow for a short hop regardless (the Raleigh is still being modified).


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Woke up way too late. I was up last night trying to change the stock rotors out, and couldn't get 4 rotor bolts loose. They're cheap steel, so they immediately stripped out. Tried cutting slots for a flat headed screwdriver, and still couldn't get them to budge. I'll be heating them up this weekend to see if that makes a difference. But, I'll make up for the missed morning commute by doing "keep up with traffic during rush hour" intervals to meet up with the wifey tonight.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Switched it up and walked a majority of the way to work today.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

jrm said:


> Switched it up and walked a majority of the way to work today.


How far away is work? I've thought of doing the same every once in awhile, but I live almost 7 miles away, taking the shortest route. That means that I would have to leave at 4 am to be at the office on time.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Works about 5 miles away or a 10 mile round trip. I usually use a bus or the subway to bridge some of the gap and walk the rest. On Fridays i usually take my time getting home stopping at the pub and/or thrift shops on the way.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

That's not too bad. While the bus system here is fairly decent, it would be a logistical nightmare to make it from home to work. I would have to board 4 busses to make it happen.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I did not ride the bike to work today, because i do not have to work on saturdays 

And next monday i wont because i have to go somewhere else after work, by bike would take too long :-(


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Forecast included thunderstorms for my ride in and ride home. I am a wimp, who doesn't like to get wet.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Alternate morning activities yesterday on the fresh snow. The base is still 1-2 feet.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

It's hard to imagine that tonight I'll be taking a dip in the warm Gulf waters while you go running through snow. Great video, though!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Alternate morning activities yesterday on the fresh snow. The base is still 1-2 feet.


My dog would so much not be into that. 

So when is all of your snow normally gone? This has been a wacky winter on both sides of the continent, and we're maybe a week ahead of schedule here. Are you months behind, or is all that snow pretty normal?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Alternate morning activities yesterday on the fresh snow. The base is still 1-2 feet.


Nice! I think today's rain and this weekend's warm temps are going to finally put a dent in our snow base.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I slept in, going to be late, have no lunch, but im riding anyways!


----------



## Zac808 (Apr 1, 2010)

The 50 mph gusts and blowing dust in the Las Vegas Valley would have been rather challenging and not much fun.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> My dog would so much not be into that.
> 
> So when is all of your snow normally gone? This has been a wacky winter on both sides of the continent, and we're maybe a week ahead of schedule here. Are you months behind, or is all that snow pretty normal?


I'd say we are somewhat behind schedule on the thaw. It is not uncommon to still have snow, but to still have over a foot is new. Killington ski area is planning to run the lifts into June.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

...of more dog tales. While I was watching my feet in the postholed snowy mess we call a trail, Keeper must have took off after a deer. I looked up and he was gone, then I looked at his GPS and he was already 350 yards away. I cursed my way through the next 1/2 mile+ of woods, a mix of snow to posthole through, wetlands to get sucked into and short 20' stretches of decent walking, in order to retrieve him. It turned out he was "stuck" on the far side of a small brook and was scared to jump back over. It was only 2 steps through icewater for me, an easy jump for him, so I assume he had a bad experience while crossing over the first time. I dragged him back over the brook and by the time I got home I had run out of time and energy to ride.


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

Woke up at 3 am with food poisoning. Barely made it to work. Took my car cause there are no bathrooms available on my bike route!:eekster:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I needed the car after work for an appointment. Given the steady rain lately I didn't try to hard to figure out a way not to take the car in.

Please forgive me, it has been 3 weeks since my last non-bike commute.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

You are forgiven.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Think I've got a sinus infection!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

On some antibiotics, hopefully get a ride (or two) in this weekend

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

b/c i sprained my ankle on a uneven sidewalk a week and a half ago, a 3 week old bacterial infection on my knee and im taking anti biotics that are kicking my ass. This sucks


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Haven't been on a bike in a week, despite being in Midland Michigan with some really bike friendly streets and infrastructure. I spent the week on the other side of the state building this barn with several staff and volunteers including my favorites (pictured) who I had to import from Delaware.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I had to drop the dog off at the vet. This is only the second time I've taken a car to work since June. Good run!


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Way too much rain. Same yesterday, had to drop my Mom off at the airport before work. So, since I didn't ride yesterday I decided to run stairs at work for 45 minutes. Kinda glad I didn't ride in today. My legs hurt in places I didn't know they could, lol.

Will try to get in a spin after I get home.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Took 3 hours off this afternoon to leafblow the trails. Could barely find some of them.


----------



## sweetfilly7 (Jul 2, 2008)

I had to drive today so I could take soup to my Nana after work and still get home in time to take my husband out for a rib dinner for his birthday.

It's rough but sometimes sacrifices have to be made.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I was sick Tuesday and Wednesday. Got better on Thursday but decided to hop on the bus, since my torso was still sore from vomiting and hurting from everything except normal breathing. Was back on the bike today.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Ugh, I took a break in riding because I was training for a marathon and mechanical issues provided a convenient excuse to indulge the other excuse. It's been so hard to get back into it, I've only ridden a hand full of times since the marathon. Hopefully I can get back into the routine.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

After 3000 miles last year - this year I will be lucky to hit 500.
Been working away, commute to the project office is 2km but much of that time has been offshore. Do several hundred per week on the exercise bike in the boats gym but I guess it doesn't really count as commuting when it doesn't go anywhere.
Had a couple of good long weekenders in the mountains of Malaysian Borneo to make up for it - but no getting away from it; my Edge 810 has been woefully underused this year


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I rode my cargo bike for 5 hours without sun screen a week ago, so when going to school the other day I looked down and realized the skin was peeling off my arms. I had to turn around and lotion up, and by that time I didn't have time to make it to class and drove.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a report to write up....

I was up at 4am watching my team make it to the final...

My better half is sick, so I'm minding the sprogz...

It's raining...

Think I'm covered ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Sep 15, 2011)

I over sleep for 45 minutes, causing to run behind schedule and I would have been late for work


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

High Wind Warning in effect here until tomorrow morning. SSW currently at 25mph. West winds forecasted to increase to 25-35 mph and gusting up to 60mph. I don't feel that it is safe to ride my bike to work so I will be taking my car.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Had a endurance team event on Saturday ^^ takes my legs 3 days (at least) to recover fully... On top of that, I've been prepping for Kung Fu grading (this Saturday). Definitely hitting the trails Sunday arvo, unless my legs are noodley >.< 

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

TenSpeed said:


> High Wind Warning in effect here until tomorrow morning. SSW currently at 25mph. West winds forecasted to increase to 25-35 mph and gusting up to 60mph. I don't feel that it is safe to ride my bike to work so I will be taking my car.


Same here. Had two things I could have ridden to if I was not afraid of hang gliding into the next county!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Had a bunch of wind here too last night and this morning. Last night on the way home it nearly blew me and the bike into traffic going over an overpass over the freeway :eekster:. So I parked the bike and took the Jeep to work today, I needed to buy some stuff on the way home anyway so it all worked out.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Fever & Chills overnight for no apparent reason. I woke up feeling pretty normal but just didn't trust it. I've only missed a few days this year so that says a lot.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The bike was ready, the gear was laid out, but the dog extended our 30-40 minute morning trail walk by 20-30 minutes. He is all leg, and got 3/4 mile away in no time. He came back by the same route according to his tracker collar (Garmin Astro).


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Friggin' dogs! I didn't ride yesterday either because I went to a class and not the office. Too far, too wet, too cold, too unfamiliar. Or I might have considered it. Probably not.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

...because I bonked yesterday.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Because my car has just been sitting there and in this cold weather I don't want it to sit unused for too long. Nice break from the bike since tomorrow is a delivery and commute day.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Was planning to ride today...

But, it's been hosing down all evening! 

Good Samaritan wouldn't ride, I guess.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Because I got enough exercise shoveling snow. (My adrenals complained and my temperature dropped.) Don't have the snows mounted. Don't trust local drivers in the first real snow storm. Have no job to go to. Did not feel like fighting that wind chill. Other than that, I was all about the ride!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I didn't get enough exercise shoveling (mostly plowing) snow but that's what I was doing instead of riding. Too much snow on the roads, too much snow on the trails. I even took the time to mount the studs on the trail bike so I could take whatever bike was better today. Slogging through 6" of snow for 6 miles didn't sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Roads are garbage right now. Temps are on the rise, just warm enough for freezing rain tonight. No thanks.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I prepared for the ride in last night but woke up to a 14-15 mph headwind and 14* temps. that headwind place my moving pace would have put the windchill right at about -13* and that is just a bit too cold for me right now.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Still not quite back to normal yet, so one more day of driving.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Missus is unwell so I had to do the school run. Nice seeing that bit more of the kids but the drive after that was a big ol' suckfest.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I' home sick with a nasty chest cold and fever, ugh!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Blizzard.

Was expecting more posts in this thread thanks to this mess. All the snow gets plowed into shoulder and bike paths so I'm not really sure if I'll be able to ride anytime soon. Most of the roads I travel are 50mph highways so taking the lane isn't a great option.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I feel your pain. That's what it is like around here after most any snow before I have the lake option.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Is a tummy ache good enough? How about acute appendicitis with side orders of gangrene and rupture? Down for the foreseeable future and it will be in the 50's this weekend. ;(


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Ouch! That's a good enough excuse. Get Well Soon


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon BrianMc! That sounds terrible.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

get well soon BrianMC!!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd say acute appendicitis is probably a valid excuse, Brian. That sounds painful.


----------



## HoustonCX (Jan 28, 2016)

I was just being a sissy today. My ride is 13.5 miles and a mix of pavement (5 miles), trails through the woods (4 miles), and greenbelts along bayous (4.5 miles). It takes me about 1 hr 30 minutes to pedal. I just didn't want to do that in the cold. I'll maybe ride home today and ride back this weekend to get my truck.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Houston "Cold" :lol: Looks like it's only going to make it to 73F there today. I don't think we've seen that temperature even once in 3 months.


----------



## HoustonCX (Jan 28, 2016)

Cold is relative. It was about 40 degrees this morning. When you are used to baking in the sun, anything below 60 seems cold. 

You are right, I was being a sissy. It also has to do with me needing to leave my house before 05:00 to get to work on time. I was also being lazy.

My goal is to make two round trips per week. I'll ride home today.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Just giving you crap. 2 round trips at 1:30 each way is plenty of effort. Looks like you have a nice afternoon for a ride home.


----------



## HoustonCX (Jan 28, 2016)

Bedwards,

I know you were playing around. 

I think I can get it down to 1 hour each way after a couple of months of riding it. I rode this route for the first time right before Christmas.

I am looking forward to the ride home.

Thanks,

HoustonXC


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> Ouch! That's a good enough excuse. Get Well Soon





mtbxplorer said:


> Hope you feel better soon BrianMc! That sounds terrible.





cyclingdutchman said:


> get well soon BrianMC!!





NDD said:


> I'd say acute appendicitis is probably a valid excuse, Brian. That sounds painful.


Thanks guys. Walked about 7 miles in the halls today. Would have walked farther but the asked me to slow down to what turns out to be 3.5 mph from about 5 or maybe a bit more. Cycling does give some cross-training!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

The trails will be slop from a weeks deluge... and I can't be fudged getting covered in mud!
Plus! That trail stewardship thing...

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Doctor's orders. No bike riding at least until the staples come out.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Pft, everyone's got a staple puller.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Spring snow storm = no riding for me.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

20-mile commute (40 RT) in blistering-hot Texas weather. I have a window of about 45 minutes to make it between my work-from-home situation and my office situation. tried it once _on a rare day when I could afford to take the time to do it_ and it took me 90 minutes. challenge denied. driving this, riding on weekends.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

That fact that you thought you could make it 20 miles in 45 minutes is pretty funny. That's 26.6MPH average. MTB or road bike?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> That fact that you thought you could make it 20 miles in 45 minutes is pretty funny. That's 26.6MPH average. MTB or road bike?


I did it on a day when I had the time. I knew it would take me about 90 minutes, and it did, so I gave myself two hours. I put 25mm slicks on my CX bike and a rear rack with a bag containing some snacks and a change of clothes. I had to carry a heavy lock because office management will not let me bring my bike inside. most days, I don't have the luxury of taking that much time, so I drive.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

